# My Red x Black and White.



## VARNYARD (May 31, 2008)

This is my other cross, he is a Red x Black and White. These pictures were taken right after I got him.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 31, 2008)

Nice!!! I was thinking about getting one as well. Where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking bobby


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

man thats a nice tegu bobby


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2008)

Nice tegu. I like the coloring on these guys.


----------



## Azaleah (May 31, 2008)

Coloring is pretty cool. It reminds me of that "golden brown" that they always tell you cookies should be before being taken out of the over lolll


----------



## Lexi (May 31, 2008)

very pretty golden brown color!


----------



## DZLife (May 31, 2008)

Almost...orange-colored!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 31, 2008)

Yea, he has some different colors to him, and he came from TeguBoy77, he is out of Bert's stock.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 30, 2009)

Have you seen this fella yet this season Bobby?
Got pix? ...or the other cross? Just curious.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, I have pics of him and the other one:


----------



## wes (Apr 9, 2009)

wow that tegu in the last pic is breathtaking!!! :roon


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are sooooooooo pertty I just love the tegu's that have thos big black blotches around the front legs :!: I'm sure hoping the baby I get from Bobby has em! They ROCK :roon


----------



## Blue jacket herping (Apr 3, 2019)

Hay how much did you get him for Varnyard


----------



## Zyn (Apr 3, 2019)

This is from 10 years ago.....


----------

